# how did you find out about hedgehogs?



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

okay i know this has already been a topic in here, but it was kind of outdated so i decided to 'reinvent it' if you will. well, the name kind of says it all, and i decided to share my story. well about 2 months ago, i was watching animal planet with my dad. there was this show on about a guy who was trying to teach 2 tigers how to survive in the wild. well, about 30 minutes into the show, it shows the tigers on the ground passing this weird sea urchin looking thing back and forth like a little ball. it was almost like they were teasing it :lol: well, the guy picked it up and said something like, 'i shouldnt let them eat this hedgehog, it will have almost no nutritional value and he shouldnt be eaten' and he unrolled in the guys hand and started sniffin around and i said, 'OMG THAT IS THE CUTEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!' well, the next day i went on line to see some more pics, and came across this website. thats when i found out they were actually a pretty common pet! so i did a whole butt load of research and begged and begged my parents for one. well my birthday was about a month after that, so they thought 'well if this doesnt wear off soon we will consider it.' so that just spurred me on, and i did all this research and just got more and more excited until FINALLY!! A BREEDER IN TEXAS!! so i started emailing her and found out she had a little 3 month old boy for a pretty cheap price ($80) and there was nothing wrong with him. so my parents had no choice but to get me the only thing i asked for for my birthday. and that is how theo came to be my favorite little boy in the world


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Two words: This video.




 :lol:

One of my teachers in high school showed us that video just to cheer everyone up after a big exam. I don't know where she found it, but I went home that day and watched a million other hedgehog videos. Then I started researching, found out you could actually have one as a pet, and the rest is history.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

My boyfriend was searching on youtube for baby animal videos and came across hoglets and fell in love with them! So the next day I started researching them and found out you could have them as pets. After a fair bit of research I found a breeder and turbo was only just born so we had to wait about 2 mths. I bought him for my boyfriends birthday. I was shocked how tame they were, most things I was reading made me think I'd never see his face, but when we got to breeders house he was running round in his playpen and ran straight into our arms and immediately pooped all over our arms


----------



## Brego_mellon_nin (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, actually I was just out to buy fishfood, and when I took a detour through the animal-corner in our petshop, they had a white-bellied hedgehog and I fell in love immediately!  
Since then I have read about them on the internet and talked with breeders and even visited one. This is definately the animal for me!  

At the moment I attend a school and cannot buy a hedgie myself yet, but the plan is that I get my first one next summer  I absolutely cannot wait!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

In the very early 90s (1993 I think) I went to an exotic livestock auction with someone. We went through the small animal barn and inside we found a couple of crates of hedgehogs. I remember each crate had several hissing clicking quill balls in it. Knowing, now, that hedgehogs were still being imported at that time, it is very likely that my first experience seeing a hedgehog was of imported hedgehogs.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Craig's list had one for sale when I was debating getting another puppy. My daughter was leaving for the Navy and I was having those "empty nest" or "baby leaving the nest" feelings. I joked to my daughter that I should get it but talked myself out of it. About a month or so later I decided to see if it was still available and it was, so I figured it was meant to be. I've been in love with Riley ever since. I'm done with puppies, I do believe I'll enjoy the rest of the years my dogs have but no more puppies now that I've discovered hedgehogs.


----------



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

When I was five years old my parents brought me to a county fair in Maine. They had a small building showcasing exotic animals and I went straight for the hedgehogs. My mother tells me that I stood there for a solid half hour patting them and throwing a fit when she and my father tried to pull me away. 

So then, two years ago a girl in one of my classes mentioned that she had a pet hedgehog. I was intrigued and went online and started researching. I absolutely fell in love... again. I have spent the past two years researching hedgies, unable to actually own one since I lived in a college residence hall. This past summer, I moved into my first apartment on July 1. On July 14 I was perusing Craigslist and saw an adorable hedgehog name Ivan for sale. On July 17 I met Ivan and brought him home with me where he has been spoiled ever since.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i am originally from russia and wild hedgies are common over there. as a small kid, i also lived in central asia where they have those long-eared hedgies. one of them hung out in our house. we put out some food for him and he slept in our bedroom for a while.

back to the present: my mom is seriously allergic to cats and i really wanted a dog, but getting a high maintenance pet was not on the horizon. or any pet really. so about two months ago i just got angry over this perpetual deferral of getting *any* pet, thought hard, thought back to those pics of hedgies on cuteoverload, and started researching... i found a breeder in illinois and got on the waiting list within a week. my stepdad and me brought sweetie home as a surprise... mom wasn't shocked or anything, but said at first that he was our responsibility. two days later she completely fell for him and has been admiring him ever since...


----------

